# Constant itching



## Sinister393 (Jan 14, 2021)

I just got a V from the local shelter she is always trying to itch and her hair fell out from the back of the ribs to the back feet and she was always bright red and had bumps all over the areas where she was bare I took her to two vets and had them do allergy tests blood work and skin scrapings and I spent $2,000 and neither vet could tell me what was the issue and I have tried everything for her like. 

Change her diet 
Try different hypoallergenic shampoos 
Creams 
At this point I bathe her weekly and apply anti itch cream as needed every day 

Any help will be appreciated


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you haven't seen a dermatologist, that should be a next step.


----------



## Tracyml (Jul 12, 2019)

I don't really know but I am wondering if maybe since you got her from a shelter she has anxiety. I would stop bathing her and putting creams on her though because I am inclined to think that is making it worse.


----------



## Sinister393 (Jan 14, 2021)

When I apply the cream for her itching it gives her moderate relief for 2 to 3 hours and I only bathe her with anti itch shampoo but I been looking for anyone that has a similar problem to maybe be able to shed some light on the issue but I will stop the cream and all baths how long would you say a week or two and monitor her to see if her itching changes at all


----------



## Sinister393 (Jan 14, 2021)

What I had done was the vet do skin scrapings blood work and and a allergy test and the vet said they all came back negative


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Uhmmm,,, could it be as simple as a thyroid issue?
Hair falling out is a symptom associated with thyroid conditions.
Gunnr was on thyroid her whole adult life.


----------



## Mattie.egg (Sep 11, 2019)

Our 2yr old girl has an outsized reaction to nylon harnesses, collars or anything like that. She will lose hair and develop bumps, redness, even pustules. They did resolve but it took weeks after we finally figured out what was going on. I believe it was some one on this forum who said they had similar issues and it is a folliculitis, or inflammation of the hair follicle. With minimal harness use and a good leather collar, she’s great. Could it be the bed material or something the dog is in contact with a lot?


----------



## Vizslamum (Aug 8, 2021)

Sinister393 said:


> I just got a V from the local shelter she is always trying to itch and her hair fell out from the back of the ribs to the back feet and she was always bright red and had bumps all over the areas where she was bare I took her to two vets and had them do allergy tests blood work and skin scrapings and I spent $2,000 and neither vet could tell me what was the issue and I have tried everything for her like.
> 
> Change her diet
> Try different hypoallergenic shampoos
> ...


My 15 week old has been quite itchy, and over licks her front legs, and groin area and besides the scratching, she has a few areas where her fur is thinnning, including round her eyes.

She also gets red eyes and has hives that come and go on her head. I had to get her some steroids and antibiotics at one time because her ears ended up raw. The vet added in 4mg of portion as well, and the ears healed nicely.

Her gut is not doing that well either, with frequent loose stools and flatulence. Partly the after-effect of antibiotics, and the food, and on the other hand she is teething, as well, which can affect her gut too. 

My breeder swears by a raw food diet to help the immune system, end yeast infections, and skin rashes. It is great for their coat health, and energy levels, and less hyperactivity.

I am looking to go down that route when I have everything in place. (Enough freezer and fridge space, and enough supplies and knowledge to get going.). At the moment she has a mix of wet food (chicken and veg) and dry (hypoallergenic) duck and rice. I suspect this mix makes her itch, but it could also be some aspect of the canned food, due to the processing or preservatives etc. 

The key is to go grain-free/low carb, and work out the best type of protein for your own dog.


----------



## Vizslamum (Aug 8, 2021)

** Meant to say:
The vet added in 4mg of Piriton. (Not portion!)


----------

